# does any one have pics of the difff types of BEES



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

Russian according to google search http://members.aol.com/queenb95/russian1.gif


Italian, again according to search via google

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellspring-hypnosis/1332785204/in/set-72157600837638772/


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

These are All Stars. My queen is really dark almost black

http://inlinethumb62.webshots.com/40125/2612163560103391520S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Here is another one of my feral Italian queens from a bee removal. She's a champ.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

http://members.aol.com/queenb95

Click on the catalog of breeder queens link.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I had Italians and a friend had russian stock down the road
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/Honey bee Photos/19_20A.jpg


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pics I will check today when I get home from work 
they look maybe Russens or carnelians


----------

